
Yahoo says all 3B accounts affected in 2013 hack - rbanffy
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-yahoo-cyber/yahoo-says-all-3-billion-accounts-affected-in-2013-hack-idUSKCN1C82O1?feedType=RSS&feedName=topNews&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=Social
======
el_duderino
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15395946](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15395946)

